# Gene Arduino Dimmer Mod



## Pizzaburn (Dec 19, 2021)

I have a Question concerning my Gene Mod.

I have some K-Thermocouples with a Feather Huzzah to get my temp readings and now I'm ready to tackle the dimmer mod.

I first tried with a Dimmer/Control Unit, but it was to bulky and not easy to control by arduino.

So I bought this Dimmer https://robotdyn.com/dimmer-module-for-16-24a-600v-high-load-1-channel-3-3v-5v-logic.html to control the heating element.

Now I'm not totally sure how to patch in the dimmer in my Gene because it's very different to my first dimmer mod (which was simply patched in line to the heater).

Any help how to impement this dimmer is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Pizzaburn said:


> Any help how to impement this dimmer is greatly appreciated


 http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/genecafedimmermod2017
https://*********************.com/d/36-gene-cafe-dimmer-mod/9


----------



## Pizzaburn (Dec 19, 2021)

Thank you a lot for the Answer @MediumRoastSteam!

This is the guide I followed for my first mod, which works fine with a poti.

The Problem is the new dimmer needs a different kind of wiring with AC Inputs and is not only in line with the heater.

So I was wondering how to wire the stuff concerning the new Dimmer to get some arduino control going.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Pizzaburn - I have overlooked your board. I did not realise one side connects to Arduino.

From what I can see, the A/C side wiring is no different. Of course, it does not have a knob to control the voltage. Instead, you need to send PSM signals from your Arduino to your board.

How to do that... I have no idea, but it shouldn't be hard to figure out. There's plenty online tutorials/explanations on how that can be achieved. I just googled "Arduino PSM" and got a few hits.

Good luck.

EDIT: I just re-read your reply, and you are only concerned with the A/C side.

I'll get a drawing for you in a sec.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Pizzaburn - This is what I'd do given the link you provided for the module you are using.* If you don't know what you are doing, or why you are doing it, I would strongly suggest you do not proceed. Electricity is lethal. Do so at your own risk. *


----------



## Pizzaburn (Dec 19, 2021)

Thanks! I certainly do know about the concepts involved.

Just got very confused with the design of this dimmer.

Will try and report back


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Pizzaburn said:


> Thanks! I certainly do know about the concepts involved.
> 
> Just got very confused with the design of this dimmer.
> 
> Will try and report back


 Is your "box" equipped with the switch or the power meter too?


----------



## Pizzaburn (Dec 19, 2021)

Not yet, still in shipping. But from the scheme it must be possible to do it for now without them with hooking the dimmer in line?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Pizzaburn said:


> Not yet, still in shipping. But from the scheme it must be possible to do it for now without them with hooking the dimmer in line?


 Of course. You can do whatever you want. The switch is just a bypass.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I made a mod using a industrial SSR that allows phase angle and burst fire control of heating elements. I'm sure I looked into cheap things like the device linked to but decided against it. It was either safety concerns and confidence in the ratings or it was that they weren't suitable for resistive loads (or resistive loads were compatible but much lower than I needed).

Wiring seems simple to me. From the wall Live & Neutral go into the predictable places. The Load is the live wire to the heating element and the other side of the heating element is connected to its place inside the gene on the pcb (or with a display in line). On the input side of things it looks like you need to supply it with a Power supply as well as a control voltage from one of the arduino pins.

Good luck and please don't kill yourself. Use a multimeter to check all connections and especially make sure the live, neutral and load are all securely connected with thick enough wire to carry mains supply and no movement.


----------



## Pizzaburn (Dec 19, 2021)

I thought about going with the SSR. Is it fast enough and the drag of the heater not to big to make some real controlled roasting possible? What is you setup with the temperature probes?

I have already a dimmer from a brand called KEMO installed, the problem here is that the control has to come over a seperate unit and is controlled over 5V TTL which I did not find easy to control with an arduino device.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

The SSR I used isn't a simple zero crossing relay. It's a commercial version of the little board you intended to buy with some extra functionality and a whole lot more reliability. I did this mod on a Dalian amazon rather than a Gene, but the principal is the same. I have a temp probe in the drum of the Gene but nothing else, if modding with a SSR like I have with the amazon, completely replacing the electronics in the gene would make sense. You could use phidgets and artisan to control the DC motors and heating elements easily enough, you'd just need to take temp readings from within the heater box (so either use the existing probe or replace it) and ideally get the bean mass temp too. No reason not to take the exhaust readings either. You could also use an arduino to control everything instead of phidgets but that's obviously more complicated to implement.


----------

